

Scottsdale, AZ libraries to offer co-working spaces - mrtimo
https://asunews.asu.edu/20120205_alexandrianetwork

======
mrtimo
For those in Arizona, ASU's venture catalyst at skysong is doing some great
things. <http://asuventurecatalyst.org/>

